# TASTY SAUCE PAQUANTE



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

*


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

*TRY THIS*

TASTY SAUCE PAQUANTE

*


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to give this a go...does anybody have a recipe?


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

What kind are you looking to cook? Pork, chicken and sausage, seafood? I can get you pointed in the rite direction.


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

I would prefer seafood


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=seafood+paquante&form=CMNTDF&pc=CMNTDF&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I had chicken heart sauce piquante in Eunice LA once. That was so good.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i love squirrel sauce piquant, i was just talking about this the other day.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

chicken is good but my favorite is squirrel.


----------

